# scatty convicts



## james_84 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi All,

just joined your forum to get some advice as having an issue with my convicts, setup is as follows; Fluval Roma 240 aquarium (240l), fluval 406 and 306 externals filters with 4 litres of substrat pro and 200 grammes activated carbon.
I have 6 convict cichlids in the tank, 1 male and 5 females they are 2-3 inches in size, I also have 1 L015 candy striped pleco, water parameters as follows; NH3 0ppm, No2 0ppm, NO3 20ppm, pH 8.2

They have been getting along fine in the 3 months they have been in the tank but for the last week everytime I go anywhere near the tank or there is a movement in the room they all go into hiding and look like they are breathing heavy, after about 15 minutes they will venture out but stay very close to the rocks.

Also they seem paler than usual, especially the male who is normally quite vivid and has been known to nip my finger in the past

Any advice would be appreciated as I can't work out what has upset them

Thanks
James


----------

